# Need some input



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

So I guess you can say I have a situation, or two that I'd like to have some input about. This started, or at least I noticed it early last year. First I will say that I am a mother of 3. I have two sons, 21 +18, and a 14 year old daughter. We as a family take two trips a year. One is usually 7-10 days, while the other is 3-5. We have a dog, so when we go we have someone stay at our house.

Situation 1) We were leaving for a week, and my sons friend stayed at our house. He's done it before, he's a great kid, and I trust him. Anyway, we returned and everything seemed quite normal. However, when I was putting clothes away, I noticed my drawers slightly open. When I reached my underwear drawer, it was all disheveled. I know it wasn't when we left. I didn't do or say anything. I just tried to put it out of my head.

Situation 2) We were leaving for a long weekend trip in November last year. My sons friend wasn't able to watch our place, so I had my nephew do it. He is 19, in college, and a great kid as well. Well, upon getting back, I noticed my underwear drawer messy again! I also noticed the nightstand where my husband and I keep our adult "things" were also a little out of place. Furthermore, when I went downstairs to do laundry, I noticed some of my underwear not in the basket, but on the floor.

My question is, what do I do? I tell myself to chalk it up to male hormones, and all that. However, my own nephew???? Anyone have anything similar happen?


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Any advice? Should I confront? Ignore it? My thought is to just ignore it, but I can't let that happen again.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ignore it and to prevent it from happening in the future consider (1) putting your toys in a more secure place, (2) taking your dog to a kennel and (3) having one of your daughter’s friends watch the house.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

What did your husband say about it?
You could put a lock with a key on your bedroom door and make sure it's locked when you go away. Also on your daughter's bedroom.
SpinDaddy's suggestion of have a friend of your daughter's wouldn't work, since your daughter is only 14, but having a woman watch the house might be better since you've had problems with young men.


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually didn't tell my husband, because I didn't want him to react and cause a situation. I will ignore it, and hopefully I can find a woman to stay next time. I just feel a little awkward around my sons friend, and nephew now.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

lisad45 said:


> So I guess you can say I have a situation, or two that I'd like to have some input about. This started, or at least I noticed it early last year. First I will say that I am a mother of 3. I have two sons, 21 +18, and a 14 year old daughter. We as a family take two trips a year. One is usually 7-10 days, while the other is 3-5. We have a dog, so when we go we have someone stay at our house.
> 
> Situation 1) We were leaving for a week, and my sons friend stayed at our house. He's done it before, he's a great kid, and I trust him. Anyway, we returned and everything seemed quite normal. However, when I was putting clothes away, I noticed my drawers slightly open. When I reached my underwear drawer, it was all disheveled. I know it wasn't when we left. I didn't do or say anything. I just tried to put it out of my head.
> 
> ...


Dude, you keep "toys" in a place where your 18 year old boy and 14 year old daughter can find them? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
Mom, where did you put the tweezers? 
In the nightstand sweatheart
Yours and dads
MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In all seriousness, hopefully the guys are looking for porn. If they are really lookin for your undies that is rank. Put your **** away and lock your doors next time. they shouldnt have access to your room. and if you havent already thought about your 14 year old daughter, better check her drawers as well.


----------

